# ελλοχεύω



## efi (Dec 13, 2009)

Θυμάμαι ότι κάπου αλλού είχε συζητηθεί, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα πουθενά (και νά 'ταν το μόνο που δε βρίσκω... . Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς το λέμε αυτό στα αγγλικά; 
ΤΙΑ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2009)

Μια πρώτη απάντηση: lie in wait, lie low, lurk.

Συγκείμενο;

Edit: Ε, βέβαια! Άλλη δουλειά κάνει ο μάστορας, άλλη το τσιράκι...


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Εδώ έχει συζητηθεί:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1949

Δεν είναι άσχημη η δουλειά στο Κοραής:

(λόγιο) • παραμονεύω [εχθρός] = to lie in wait: _Πρέπει να είμαστε σε θέση μάχης, γιατί ο εχθρός ελλοχεύει. = We have to be in battle order because the enemy is lying in wait for us._

• κακό που κρύβεται αλλά είναι έτοιμο να εκδηλωθεί [κίνδυνος, φόβος] = to lurk: _Πίσω από την φαινομενικά ήρεμη κατάσταση ελλοχεύουν σοβαρότατοι κίνδυνοι. = Under the deceptively calm surface lurk the most serious of dangers._

Αν δεν σε καλύπτουν, προχώρα στο παρασύνθημα.


----------



## efi (Dec 14, 2009)

Πω πω! Ήξερα για την ανορθογραφία μου, αλλά δεν είχα υπολογίσει την αν*ετυμολογία μου!

Πράγματι, η φράση μου είναι ''Η τάδε κατάσταση ελλοχεύει κινδύνους'' (αδιόρατους), και, ενώ μέχρι τη ''λεχώνα'' είχα φτάσει, αυτό που δεν 'πιάνω' είναι ότι, αφού η λεχώνα ________ ένα μωρό, τότε η κατάσταση γιατί να μην ______ κινδύνους; 

Και μετά από αυτό:



nickel said:


> • κακό που κρύβεται αλλά είναι έτοιμο να εκδηλωθεί [κίνδυνος, φόβος] = to lurk: _Πίσω από την φαινομενικά ήρεμη κατάσταση ελλοχεύουν σοβαρότατοι κίνδυνοι. = Under the deceptively calm surface lurk the most serious of dangers._



αποφάσισα να το κάνω 'certain dangers lurk under the situation'.

Με βαριά καρδιά, αλλά τουλάχιστον το κατάλαβα.

Ευχαριστώ για το ξελάσπωμα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

efi said:


> Πράγματι, η φράση μου είναι ''Η τάδε κατάσταση ελλοχεύει κινδύνους'' (αδιόρατους), και, ενώ μέχρι τη ''λεχώνα'' είχα φτάσει, αυτό που δεν 'πιάνω' είναι ότι, αφού η λεχώνα ________ ένα μωρό, τότε η κατάσταση γιατί να μην ______ κινδύνους;


Η λεχώνα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν εγκυμονεί πλέον τίποτα (πέρα ίσως από επιλόχεια κατάθλιψη και, σπάνια, μέχρι και ψύχωση) — ενώ μια κατάσταση μπορεί να εγκυμονεί κινδύνους κ.τ.ό.:
*εγκυμον|ώ* [ehGimon'o] ρ αμ/μ 
• είμαι έγκυος = to be pregnant (with) 
* κατάσταση  κινδύνους, δεινά, συμφορές = to be fraught with, to be pregnant with: _Πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτική, γιατί η κατάσταση εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.__= You should be careful because the situation is fraught with danger_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Πάντως άξιο μνείας είναι το γεγονός ότι από το ίδιο θέμα λεχ-/λοχ- έχουμε τις λέξεις _λεχώνα_, _λέσχη_, _λόχος_, _λόχμη_, _λοχεία_, _ελλοχεύω_, ενώ στην ίδια ΙΕ ρίζα *_legh_- ανάγονται τα αγγλικά _lie_ (ρ.) και _law_.


----------



## Philip (Dec 14, 2009)

efi said:


> Και μετά από αυτό:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nickel View Post
> ...



Μου φαίνεται ότι το under στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ οφείλεται στη λέξη surface. Με το situation θα προτιμούσα το behind


----------



## efi (Dec 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η λεχώνα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν εγκυμονεί πλέον τίποτα (πέρα ίσως από επιλόχεια κατάθλιψη και, σπάνια, μέχρι και ψύχωση) — ενώ μια κατάσταση μπορεί να εγκυμονεί κινδύνους κ.τ.ό.:
> *εγκυμον|ώ* [ehGimon'o] ρ αμ/μ
> • είμαι έγκυος = to be pregnant (with)
> * κατάσταση  κινδύνους, δεινά, συμφορές = to be fraught with, to be pregnant with: _Πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτική, γιατί η κατάσταση εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.__= You should be careful because the situation is fraught with danger_.



Όχι, δεν κάνεις λάθος. 
Το πρόβλημά μου, όμως, ήταν αφενός ότι εγώ πρέπει να ψάξω το 'ελλοχεύω' και αφετέρου η μεταφορική χρήση της λέξης εδώ. Στα αγγλικά το 'be pregnant with' δεν έχει την ίδια μεταφορική χρήση που έχει το 'εγκυμονώ'. 
Μία κατάσταση αποκλείεται να είναι 'pregnant with dangers'. Ή, τουλάχιστον, εγώ δεν το έχω ακούσει. Μπορεί εσείς να το ακούσατε. Γι αυτό ζητώ τη βοήθειά σας.
Η λεχώνα, όμως, _________ το μωρό της (δεν μπορώ να βρω τι. Αποκλείεται, πάντως, να το 'υποθάλπει', και αποκλείεται να το '*λεχωνιάζει'. Και, εννοείται, αποκλείεται να το 'εγκυμονεί'.) 
Πάντως, το ίδιο πράγμα που κάνει λεχώνα στο μωρό της, το κάνει, μεταφορικά, η κατάσταση στους κινδύνους. 
Αυτό το ρήμα ψάχνω. Αν υπάρχει. (Που σιγά μην υπάρχει 

Πάντως, νομίζω ότι το


> The situation is fraught with danger


 επίσης ταιριάζει μια χαρά. Μπορεί να μην αντιστοιχεί στο ρήμα που η φαντασία μου ονειρευόταν στις τέτοια-ώρα-τέτοια-λόγια της χιονισμένης Κυριακής μου, αλλά στο κείμενό μου ταιριάζει τέλεια.

Thanks for the input.



> Πάντως άξιο μνείας είναι το γεγονός ότι από το ίδιο θέμα λεχ-/λοχ- έχουμε τις λέξεις λεχώνα, λέσχη, λόχος, λόχμη, λοχεία, ελλοχεύω, ενώ στην ίδια ΙΕ ρίζα *legh- ανάγονται τα αγγλικά lie (ρ.) και law.



Όντως. Η γοητεία και το παράδοξο της γλώσσας.


----------



## efi (Dec 14, 2009)

Philip said:


> Μου φαίνεται ότι το under στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ οφείλεται στη λέξη surface. Με το situation θα προτιμούσα το behind



Thank you, Mr Philip. Sounds so much better now.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

efi said:


> Η λεχώνα, όμως, _________ το μωρό της (δεν μπορώ να βρω τι. Αποκλείεται, πάντως, να το 'υποθάλπει', και αποκλείεται να το '*λεχωνιάζει'. Και, εννοείται, αποκλείεται να το 'εγκυμονεί'.)


Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα είναι το _nurture_, αλλά τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια... :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Η λεχώνα θηλάζει, νανουρίζει, φροντίζει το μωρό της, τέτοια πράγματα τού κάνει, μη μου ζητάς λεπτομέρειες, δεν έχω κάνει λεχώνα. Ούτε έγκυος, τώρα που το λέμε.

Μια κατάσταση _περιέχει_ κινδύνους. Λόγιο: _ενέχει_. Ή _εγκυμονεί κινδύνους _(και σε λίγο θα τους ξεγεννήσει και θα δούμε τι ακριβώς είναι αυτοί εκτός αν είχαμε δει στο υπερηχογράφημα).

Κακώς λέγεται ότι μια κατάσταση «ελλοχεύει κινδύνους», είναι σολοικισμός. Μη ζητάμε κάποια αναλογία ανάμεσα σε «λεχώνα» και «κατάσταση» επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκε λανθασμένα το «ελλοχεύω».

Τα λέω για να είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν υπάρχει μπέρδεμα σ' αυτά.


----------

